#  > 【月之花海】獸迷、毛毛、Furry討論區 >  > 幻想森林 >  > [繪圖] 精美獅鹫圖片收集庫

## wingwolf

因爲獅鹫的圖片真的很多很多
所以我來專開一個主題貼獅鹫的美圖吧（炸——
大家也都把獅鹫美圖貼在這裏吧  :Very Happy:  

（每一個Hide裏有兩至三幅圖）


點擊以顯示隱藏內容






點擊以顯示隱藏內容






點擊以顯示隱藏內容






點擊以顯示隱藏內容






點擊以顯示隱藏內容






點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## 呆虎鯨

喔喔喔真的是太棒了！
　　獅鷲一直是我很喜歡的幻獸呢ＸＤ
　　就連尼奧我也是養很像獅鷲的那隻艾瑞

　　不過這麼兇猛的動物跟精靈搭當我還能接受
　　被人類馴養就．．．．（掩面）

　　不過腳的類型有很多啊～
　　獅腳
　　鷹腳
　　前獅後鷹
　　前鷹後獅
　　算是這種族的地區變異吧？

----------


## 獠也

看到好東西啦~(右鍵...)

比較喜歡第3張的獅鹫!!!
第一張反而像鷹獅(有一樣嗎??)呢.........
喜歡第8張的黑毛~
第9張好像貓頭鷹阿...(貓頭鷹獅??)
第16張的感覺不錯!!!
感謝wingwolf的分享~


獅鹫的英文到底是Griffon還是Griffin阿??
第1.2張的英文跟第5張的英文不太一樣...

----------


## 阿翔

翔也來貼一點吧，
不過這種生物的圖片真的不多，
還好google啦><

----------


## 龍龍

哇~~~~
這是如此美麗的動物~~~~
哇~~~~~
太美了~~~

將 非洲裡的萬獸之王+空中的王

這樣兩種偉大的獸 合成的完美的獸~~~

真的是美呀!!!!!

每張圖都好好看喔!!!!  辛苦了~~~^^

----------


## 藍色暗燄

我也來貼上幾張

----------


## 阿翔

謝謝大大的圖片~
藍色的Giffin真的好~帥喔~^^
火焰果然是很適合Giffin啊XD

----------


## 阿翔

翔又來貼圖了~
嘩哈哈翔愛google！*（去死）*
現在翔同意wingwolf大大的說話了：
這種生物圖其實很多…
因為翔之前打「獅鷲獸」而今次打「獅鷲」…

----------


## wingwolf

獅鹫這種既帥氣又威武的生物果然很受人歡迎啦  :Very Happy:  
再來貼上一些精美獅鹫圖  :Very Happy:  

（每個Hide裏有兩至三幅圖）


點擊以顯示隱藏內容





 
點擊以顯示隱藏內容







點擊以顯示隱藏內容






點擊以顯示隱藏內容

 




以下是幾只鷹馬

點擊以顯示隱藏內容







感謝大家找的圖^^
遊戲裏的獅鹫好帥啊

----------


## wingwolf

以下圖片均來自 deviantART

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    <object width="450" height="588"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=92493635&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=92493635&width=1337" height="588" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    <object width="450" height="399"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=30002192&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=30002192&width=1337" height="399" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    <object width="450" height="760"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=41364589&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=41364589&width=1337" height="760" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>

 

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    <object width="450" height="460"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=101478047&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=101478047&width=1337" height="460" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    <object width="450" height="401"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=10158093&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=10158093&width=1337" height="401" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    <object width="450" height="390"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=39433083&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=39433083&width=1337" height="390" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    <object width="450" height="480"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=50517402&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=50517402&width=1337" height="480" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>

 

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    <object width="450" height="362"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=18344862&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=18344862&width=1337" height="362" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>

 

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    <object width="450" height="460"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=104738459&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=104738459&width=1337" height="460" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    <object width="450" height="382"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=93137245&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=93137245&width=1337" height="382" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>

 

點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    <object width="450" height="622"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=620018&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=620018&width=1337" height="622" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    <object width="450" height="432"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=48872809&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=48872809&width=1337" height="432" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>



點擊以顯示隱藏內容

    <object width="450" height="414"><param name="movie" value="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" /><param name="flashvars" value="id=46298881&width=1337" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://backend.deviantart.com/embed/view.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="450" flashvars="id=46298881&width=1337" height="414" allowscriptaccess="always"></embed></object>

----------


## 阿翔

謝謝wingwolf大大的圖~
果然獅鷲和鷹馬也同樣的帥喔~XD
翔又來貼幾張吧~


獅鷲








鷹馬

----------


## 許狼中將

這種生物似乎在神話故事中經常會出現！
這種生物也是頗帥的，兩種動物的結合，想必有著比原生動物更強的力量吧！

----------


## 藍色暗燄

呼~ 弄了好久 終於能回了 說不定是我當時網路LAGLAG
這是燄今天冒著生命危險拍的唷 (請看等級 燄給他打到一下 8XX  
CC 因為這邊不是巴哈 燄就不去處理ID了

獅鹫的獸人版 這種圖比較少見 CC

先貼這樣 好LAG阿 要弄到這樣還要等好久

----------


## 巴薩查

糾正一下小錯誤...

這張並不是獅鷲
而是另一種同樣結合兩種生物特徵的生物-Hippogryph.角鷹(鹿鴨)

http://www.wowwiki.com/Hippogryph

----------


## 布雷克

我好像比較喜歡獸人板的

遊戲裡的也好多好多呀XD

中國也有嗎囧

----------


## 犬麟

好棒喔!!
我也來放兩張圖吧!!
出自十二國記的~~天犬(名:六太)

----------


## 那岐

這裡頭有很多幻獸不是獅鷲或鷹馬

還有一隻是惡搞的(鸚鵡獸身")
裡面混很多張所謂的"鷹頭獸身"跟"鷹狼"@@

不是鷹頭就是獅鷲類^^"

----------


## 阿翔

外國遊戲網絡上的獅鷲，都是超帥超酷的樣子><
http://magistream.com/index.php

有小圖和真實版本的：












還有一些沒有真實圖片的：



總結：
我都好喜歡啊啊啊~
他怎麼不把冰火獅鷲獸也畫成真實版呢…

----------


## 黑翼

說道獅鷲圖的話感覺Red-IzaK這個畫家的作品效果相當不錯，尤其擅長畫工筆的羽毛鱗片效果，上色也很贊
背景多為天空、湖泊、山谷等等，有一種看起來非常深邃的感覺（點頭）

作者專欄地址（FA）

----------


## wingwolf

> 說道獅鷲圖的話感覺Red-IzaK這個畫家的作品效果相當不錯，尤其擅長畫工筆的羽毛鱗片效果，上色也很贊
> 背景多為天空、湖泊、山谷等等，有一種看起來非常深邃的感覺（點頭）
> 
> 作者專欄地址（FA）


感謝黑翼的推薦，這位畫家真的好贊
不僅是獅鹫畫得很漂亮，還有龍和其他的生物都畫得很棒
而且背景畫面都是自然的景色，看起來很漂亮

作者在DA上
http://red-izak.deviantart.com/

----------


## 亞諾蘭斯

獅鷲這種生物真是帥呆了

在WOW聯盟有獅鷲獸飛行坐騎

我一直很羨慕(本身是部落)

真想有一隻XD

納尼亞傳奇裡面

裡面的獅鷲獸的造型我很喜歡

但網路上 有牠的圖片不多 

還是我沒認真找@@?

----------


## D.F

有些圖一看就知道是遊戲中的
不過我還滿喜歡獅鷲




> 文章內容空洞
> 請使用右上角編輯功能充實文章
> 否則將視爲灌水刪除
> By 【奇幻森林】版主 wingwolf

----------


## 尊o葆葆

獅鷲好多張圖哦 我記得有一個節目叫哈利波特的電影裡面也有一只鷹馬

而且好大隻的說 哈利波特好像騎過那隻鷹馬 有空的話可以找找看

因為我忘記哈利波特那個電影的影片了

----------


## wingwolf

> 獅鷲好多張圖哦 我記得有一個節目叫哈利波特的電影裡面也有一只鷹馬
> 
> 而且好大隻的說 哈利波特好像騎過那隻鷹馬 有空的話可以找找看
> 
> 因為我忘記哈利波特那個電影的影片了


那個是《哈利波特》係列的第三集《阿茲卡班的囚徒》，那只叫巴克比克
書的封面上就有一只巨大的鷹頭馬身有翼獸啊XD

來自： http://www.langlang.cc/2211486.htm
以及某部哈利遊戲裏的遊戲畫面





來自： http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kz=123199125

P.S.
妮蕊o要注意一下自己的錯字哦，除了“波”字還有好幾個呢
需要修改的話，直接按文章右上角的“編輯”就可以了  :Very Happy:

----------


## 阿翔

今天難得有空，去百度獅鷲吧跑了幾轉，
然後又在搜索中找了找，發現了一些蠻不錯的獅鷲說XDD
每一個Hide中也有幾張的圖圖喔~~
http://tieba.baidu.com/f?kw=%CA%A8%F0%D5
http://image.baidu.com/i?tn=baiduima...0&lm=-1&face=0


點擊以顯示隱藏內容









點擊以顯示隱藏內容







點擊以顯示隱藏內容







點擊以顯示隱藏內容

----------


## Black．Tsai

哇~~
看了這麼多鷹鷲的圖片
發現風格真的很多耶
尤其是頭和翅膀還有羽毛的地方
一看就知道有一些是同一個人畫的
看來每個人對於「鷹鷲」的想像圖都不一樣耶

我最喜歡魔法陣施火焰魔法的那張
超帥的
我很愛魔法和魔法陣~~
如果是獸人在施法更讚...  :jcdragon-nod-ebby:  

如果是龍噴火我也很喜歡歐  :jcdragon-mad-ebby:   :jcdragon-mad:

----------


## 黑翼

再推薦一個畫家，FA的ID是UlarioGryphon，擅長畫鳥類的羽翼，感覺上色也不錯，作品有人形的也有非人形的

三張覺得不錯的圖（鏈接）
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4751097/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5047239/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/4860106/

----------


## 尊o葆葆

to:wingwolf

感謝羽狼的回答^^
錯字的部分我會更加注意點^^
哈利波特的電影大部分都出到幾集呢?
我目前看到第三集
哈利波特也有遊戲阿?
看了裡面的圖讓我好想玩玩看哦>W<
不知道騎鷹馬會不會很好玩XD~
哈利波特的遊戲內容會不會跟電影裡的一樣呢?

----------


## 夜星

我比較喜歡第8隻獅鷺
黑色的那隻
原來哈利波特有遊戲!!!!(話說我只看到第4集而已....)
我在網路找很久才找到............

----------


## wingwolf

DA上的精美狮鹫图支援~
来源均直接贴在图片下方~~~


http://sandara.deviantart.com/art/griffin-158174033


http://akeiron.deviantart.com/art/Griffin-180955962


http://grey-seagull.deviantart.com/art/griffin-93137245


http://francis-john.deviantart.com/a...fins-374007871


http://reptangle.deviantart.com/art/...ffin-373639816


http://baldraven.deviantart.com/art/...lley-373499594


http://douzen.deviantart.com/art/griffin-373874117


http://mourlie.deviantart.com/art/Aufbruch-373011855

----------


## 狼王白牙

感謝大家的分享，尤其是羽狼分享得最多

獅鷲這種生物在獸設裡貌似很少看到，不過看到這些圖片之後，感覺好威風啊

而且越是威風的圖片就越可愛 XD（？

印象中在很早以前的電玩遊戲＂魔獸爭霸＂中是擔任空軍的物種

這裡頭有些繪師的背景結合了古老的城堡，或是奇幻的背景，煞是好看極了。

----------

